# Aunty's Free Activities Registration



## twodogs

We are traveling to Aulani for the first time in late May.  I have been reading all I can on these boards about the process for Aunty's, and it was still a bit murky for me.  So I am going to post my experience with the new "pre-registration" process in the hopes that it helps others (and I still have a few questions!).

Everyone has reported long lines that form very early in the morning to register kids for the activities at Aunty's.  Many have said that the free activities (not just open play time, but specific activities that have limited numbers of spots per day) were full before they opened or full within the first few families in line.  Aulani has started allowing pre-registration for up to 3 free activities per child, up to 90 days in advance of check-in.  Registration is online via this form:

https://resorts.disney.go.com/aulani-hawaii-resort/activities/auntys-beach-house/online-form/

If you try (like I did) to register before the 90 day mark from your check in day, it will not let you past the first screen.  I tried earlier than 90 days just to see what the options might be, but no-go.  Once I got to 90 days, I did the registration.  On the form, you must list all adults who can pick up your child, and an emergency contact who is not traveling with you.  You list the children's names, birth dates and genders. You give your check-in and check-out dates (reservation number required), but you are not allowed to choose specific dates or times that you would like the activities to be scheduled, on this form.  I was somewhat frustrated by this since there are several days we know we will be off the property and wouldn't need Aunty's, but you can't specify this on the form.  You are allowed to choose up to 3 of 4 "free activities" for each child (do not have to be the same three activities for all children, though that is what I did, hoping they would keep them together).  The choices I had were: Stitch's Space Goo, Kings and Queens of Comedy, Keiki Hula and another which was an Hawaiian craft/game activity.  I chose the first 3 listed for both kids.

You submit the form and it says they will email you back with what they have chosen for you and the dates/times for each.  I got the confirmation email back within an hour or so, showing that both girls were registered for all three activities that I chose, and at the same time with each other (good thing!).  The days and times actually worked out great, so Aulani must be reading my mind!  However, it did say you could call to change times/dates if these didn't work (based on availability, of course...).  Other posters have said that not all free activities are offered each day, so that may dictate the scheduling choices more than anything, but it worked for us.

We got:
Coconut Kings and Queens of Comedy, Monday at 7:30pm
Keiki Hula, Tuesday at 6:00pm
Stitch's Space Goo, Thursday at 3:00pm

As I understand it (someone please jump in and correct me if incorrect), I will drop them off about 30 minutes before these listed times, and they can stay as long as they want afterwards, until Aunty's closes at 9:00pm.  I also understand that they won't give them dinner unless I register for that separately (and in person, in the dreadful morning line, on the day of, and hope they don't "fill" dinner before they get to me in line).  I plan to give them dinner prior to at least the Comedy night, and maybe the Hula as well, since we will have a villa with a kitchen.  That way I don't have to worry about getting in line at the crack of dawn.   I think they can stay after the "free activity" even if they are "at capacity" and not accepting drop-ins, but again, not certain on this point.

So far, I have not registered for any of the premium, paid activities such as Fish are Friends or Surf's Up with Chip and Dale.  We wanted to go to dinner one night with my parents at Monkeypod, and I think I read here that we should be able to go over there while they are in Aunty's at the Comedy activity.  If  we are not allowed to leave the property while kids are in Aunty's, please chime in here.


----------



## jtba

your experience matches mine (we're going in a few weeks), except that we got 2 out of the 3 activities i picked, and i did it right at the 90-day mark as well.

i also confirmed with aunty's by phone that the kids are to be dropped off 30 minutes before the start time of the activities. this applies to both the free as well as the premium activities (we're signed up for surf's up with chip & dale). the free activities each lasts about an hour or so; the premium activities are three hours and includes a meal.

have fun!




twodogs said:


> We are traveling to Aulani for the first time in late May.  I have been reading all I can on these boards about the process for Aunty's, and it was still a bit murky for me.  So I am going to post my experience with the new "pre-registration" process in the hopes that it helps others (and I still have a few questions!).
> 
> Everyone has reported long lines that form very early in the morning to register kids for the activities at Aunty's.  Many have said that the free activities (not just open play time, but specific activities that have limited numbers of spots per day) were full before they opened or full within the first few families in line.  Aulani has started allowing pre-registration for up to 3 free activities per child, up to 90 days in advance of check-in.  Registration is online via this form:
> 
> https://resorts.disney.go.com/aulani-hawaii-resort/activities/auntys-beach-house/online-form/
> 
> If you try (like I did) to register before the 90 day mark from your check in day, it will not let you past the first screen.  I tried earlier than 90 days just to see what the options might be, but no-go.  Once I got to 90 days, I did the registration.  On the form, you must list all adults who can pick up your child, and an emergency contact who is not traveling with you.  You list the children's names, birth dates and genders. You give your check-in and check-out dates (reservation number required), but you are not allowed to choose specific dates or times that you would like the activities to be schedules, on this form.  I was somewhat frustrated by this since there are several days we know we will be off the property and wouldn't need Aunty's, but you can't specify this on the form.  You are allowed to choose up to 3 of 4 "free activities" for each child (do not have to be the same three activities for all children, though that is what I did, hoping they would keep them together).  The choices I had were: Stitch's Space Goo, Kings and Queens of Comedy, Keiki Hula and another which was an Hawaiian craft/game activity.  I chose the first 3 listed for both kids.
> 
> You submit the form and it says they will email you back with what they have chosen for you and the dates/times for each.  I got the confirmation email back within an hour or so, showing that both girls were registered for all three activities that I chose, and at the same time with each other (good thing!).  The days and times actually worked out great, so Aulani must be reading my mind!  However, it did say you could call to change times/dates if these didn't work (based on availability, of course...).  Other posters have said that not all free activities are offered each day, so that may dictate the scheduling choices more than anything, but it worked for us.
> 
> We got:
> Coconut Kings and Queens of Comedy, Monday at 7:30pm
> Keiki Hula, Tuesday at 6:00pm
> Stitch's Space Goo, Thursday at 3:00pm
> 
> As I understand it (someone please jump in and correct me if incorrect), I will drop them off about 30 minutes before these listed times, and they can stay as long as they want afterwards, until Aunty's closes at 9:30pm.  I also understand that they won't give them dinner unless I register for that separately (and in person, in the dreadful morning line, on the day of, and hope they don't "fill" dinner before they get to me in line).  I plan to give them dinner prior to at least the Comedy night, and maybe the Hula as well, since we will have a villa with a kitchen.  That way I don't have to worry about getting in line at the crack of dawn.   I think they can stay after the "free activity" even if they are "at capacity" and not accepting drop-ins, but again, not certain on this point.
> 
> So far, I have not registered for any of the premium, paid activities such as Fish are Friends or Surf's Up with Chip and Dale.  We wanted to go to dinner one night with my parents at Monkeypod, and I think I read here that we should be able to go over there while they are in Aunty's at the Comedy activity.  If  we are not allowed to leave the property while kids are in Aunty's, please chime in here.


----------



## Mom2disneygirls

Do either of you know what days they do the Fish are Friends or the Chip and Dale surf party??


----------



## jtba

Mom2disneygirls said:


> Do either of you know what days they do the Fish are Friends or the Chip and Dale surf party??



our surf's up activity is booked for wednesday. i wrote down in my notes that fish are for friends is 11 a.m. mon/fri, and surf's up is 5:30 p.m. mon/wed. that was based on looking through a few days' worth of the daily 'iwa though, so the schedule may change.


----------



## crystal1313

Thank you so much for posting this!! We are going in July and the info in finding is somewhat murky too. We plan on doing the free activities and maybe one premium activity. We are also hoping to go to dinner at either Roys or Monkeypod one evening so I am curious about going off property as well. I know the kids wear a bracelet with gps, but I'm guessing you leave a cell phone number if you need to be reached while they are at Aunty's? I'm also dreading waiting in line in the morning of we want to sign them up for dinner and wish they could come up with a better system for that. But with the time change, I'm guessing I'll be up early anyway. Looking forward to hear how everything goes for you on your trip. Have a great time!


----------



## sleepymouse

OP, how many nights are you staying at the Aulani? I was told by Aunty's that for my length of stay, 6 nights, I was able to preregister for 2 activities. Just wondering if you are staying longer because I believe length of stay affects this.


----------



## twodogs

We are staying 8 nights.


----------



## aulanidreamer

I think I remember a family checking in ahead who said they were going to Monkeypod and they just had to have their cell phone on them. 

The dinners were gone quickly the one morning I got up to try to get them in, it ended up being fine to check them in for free play during our dinner reservation but we fed them early and were down there by 5. When we walked by 45 min later for our 6 pm dinner reservation they were at capacity so we were glad we dropped off early.


----------



## sleepymouse

twodogs said:


> We are staying 8 nights.


That makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## crystal1313

I am staying 7 nights, wonder if I will get two or three choices?  In any case, I am just happy I can do part of this online now.  Yay!


----------



## twodogs

Thanks for all of the replies.  I will post more on our experience when we return.  These boards have been immensely helpful for me in planning 3 WDW trips, one DLR trip and now this Aulani trip, so I will post what I can to try to help someone else!  Fingers crossed the girls actually like Aunty's and enjoy it!


----------



## Dugette

Just wanted to toss in our experience on the dinner: we had a couple of nights where we spontaneously asked for our daughter to get dinner without much notice and had no problems at all. Obviously, your experience may vary and we were there in a low-crowd part of January. But I never had to go to Aunty's in the morning for anything (we were pre-registered for 2 activities also). No complaints about Aunty's - they were great and our daughter loved it there.


----------



## cmph

Dugette said:


> Just wanted to toss in our experience on the dinner: we had a couple of nights where we spontaneously asked for our daughter to get dinner without much notice and had no problems at all. Obviously, your experience may vary and we were there in a low-crowd part of January. But I never had to go to Aunty's in the morning for anything (we were pre-registered for 2 activities also). No complaints about Aunty's - they were great and our daughter loved it there.


Were you able to get dinner there on a random day when your daughter wasn't already registered for an activity? or did you just ask for dinner when you dropped off for the pre-registered activity? My kids are pre-reg for the 3pm space goo thing, and I would love to leave them there for dinner too... but I don't want to wait in a long line in the morning on a day they're pre-registered for an activity! Kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## Dugette

cmph said:


> Were you able to get dinner there on a random day when your daughter wasn't already registered for an activity? or did you just ask for dinner when you dropped off for the pre-registered activity? My kids are pre-reg for the 3pm space goo thing, and I would love to leave them there for dinner too... but I don't want to wait in a long line in the morning on a day they're pre-registered for an activity! Kind of defeats the purpose.


Yes, our arrival night, we showed up and got her dinner pretty much right beforehand. No activity booked that day. If you are near Aunty's anytime earlier that day, just pop in and see if you can get them on the list. Or ask on a previous day how full their dinners have been to gauge if you need to show up early. Worst case scenario, they can be at Aunty's during the dinner hour and not eat (they have the non-diners play as usual and take the diners to a separate room) - then you can just grab them some food elsewhere after pick-up.


----------



## jtba

so this is what i compiled a week ago by looking through the daily iwa:

*Aunty's Aloha Party*: 12:30 p.m. TuThSaSu, 1 p.m. W
*Stitch's Space Goo*: 3 p.m. MTuThFSaSu,  10 a.m. W
*Keiki Hula*: 6 p.m.   MTuThFSa 
*Coconut King and Queens of Comedy*: 7:30 p.m. MTuThFSa

i checked it against wed. 3/16 - tue. 3/22 just now and it seems to be more or less the same.

here's another way of looking at it, but note that this is only for 3/16 - 3/22. other weeks may or may not vary

mon:
3 p.m.: stitch's space goo (no sign-up)
6p.m.: keiki hula (no sign-up)
7:30 p.m.: coconut king and queens of comedy (no sign-up)

tue:
12:30 p.m.: aloha party (no sign-up)
3 p.m.: stitch's space goo (sign-up)
6 p.m.: keiki hula (no sign-up)
7:30 p.m.: coconut king and queens of comedy (no sign-up)

wed:
10 a.m.: space stitch's space goo (sign-up)
1 p.m.: aloha party party (sign-up)
5:30 p.m.: surf’s up (sign-up)

thu:
12:30 p.m.: aloha party party (sign-up)
3 p.m.: stitch's space goo (sign-up)
6 p.m.: keiki keiki hula (no sign-up)
7:30 p.m.: coconut king and queens of comedy (no sign-up)

fri
3 p.m.: space stitch's space goo (no sign-up)
6 p.m.: keiki hula (no sign-up)
7:30 p.m.: coconut king and queens of comedy (no sign-up)

sat:
12:30 p.m.: aloha party (sign-up)
3 p.m.: stitch's space goo (sign-up)
6 p.m.: keiki hula (no sign-up)
7:30 p.m.: coconut king and queens of comedy (no sign-up)

sun:
12:30 p.m.: aloha party (no sign-up)
3 p.m.: stitch's space goo (sign-up)

the sign-up / no sign-up bit is whether the daily iwa says signing up in advance is required. it's a little confusing because i'm not sure why one activity requires it on a certain day, and later in the week the same activity does not. i also didn't see "fish are for friends" in those days, but i'm not sure whether that means it's not offered at all or that it's not announced to the public.


----------



## vikequeen

Thank you! I wish I had known about this earlier. We leave on Saturday and I had no idea about the pre-registration. I just submitted. Its a very busy time, so will let people know what (if anything) we get.


----------



## twodogs

Thanks all for making this thread even more informative. Pre-registration seems to help avoid some of the less "fun" parts of Aunty's for moms and dads, so this information is super!  Good luck to all!


----------



## vikequeen

I'm sad now . . I've been to Hawaii before but not Aulani. I do not want Hawaii to have to become like our disney vacations, planning and scheduling everything months in advance. I don't mind that for Disney, but I enjoy the fact that a Hawaiian vacation is supposed to be exactly the opposite. Now I find out, the kids club is already full so my pre-registration failed. Cabanas are all sold out. Character breakfast full. Having significant second thoughts about that DVC purchase and whether we are going to enjoy our upcoming visit . . .I suspect we may be selling our points in the future and staying somewhere else more relaxing. But I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## vikequeen

I just called and had a very unsatisfying conversation with the beach house. Rep stated the pre-reg process is relatively new (i have no idea how new) and not well communicated. All kids activities (complimentary or premium) are fully booked for the next 2 weeks. But lucky me, I was invited to get up at the crack of dawn to wait in line to see if there was a cancellation, because they don't keep a waiting list to fill vacancies. I refuse to do that, and will be letting management know how disappointed I am in their process when I get there.  This is really killing all the excitement I had about this vacation.


----------



## jtba

i am sorry to hear that as it does sound like a bummer. :\ 

but even if you take away the kids club + cabana + character breakfast, there are still lots of fun things to do, right? pool! waterslides! lazy river! lagoon! starlit hui! moo'olelo storytelling! movie night outside! menehune trail! shave ice! bumping into characters on site! turtles in that secret cove nearby! tidepool! (there's more on our itinerary but i'll stop now.)

and last but not least, hanging out with your family _away_ from home!!!   

p.s. think of it this way, the $$$ you would've spent on the cabana and the character breakfast can now go towards some other awesome thing you want to do, either at aulani / hawaii or elsewhere.


----------



## ngl

I agree that the communication of various aspects of Aulani needs work. Had it not been for these boards, I would have never known about the pre-registration or making dining reservations 6 months in advance. However, my guess is there will be cancellations of both Kids club and dining. It is annoying to have to check daily, I understand. But as jtba said, there are so many other things to do there that I am CERTAIN you will all have a blast! Btw, I also tried for cabana reservations the first day the window opened for our visit and they were already sold out!


----------



## vikequeen

jtba said:


> i am sorry to hear that as it does sound like a bummer. :\
> 
> but even if you take away the kids club + cabana + character breakfast, there are still lots of fun things to do, right? pool! waterslides! lazy river! lagoon! starlit hui! moo'olelo storytelling! movie night outside! menehune trail! shave ice! bumping into characters on site! turtles in that secret cove nearby! tidepool! (there's more on our itinerary but i'll stop now.)
> 
> and last but not least, hanging out with your family _away_ from home!!!
> 
> p.s. think of it this way, the $$$ you would've spent on the cabana and the character breakfast can now go towards some other awesome thing you want to do, either at aulani / hawaii or elsewhere.


Yes, you are right. I have been to Hawaii with the family (at another resort), with no cabana, no character breakfast, no meal reservations of any kind, and no kids club and we had a great time. I think all the posts about how busy and crowded the resort is, can't get a pool chair, can't sign up for this and that sent me over the edge. I should just stop reading and get back to being excited.


----------



## jtba

vikequeen said:


> Yes, you are right. I have been to Hawaii with the family (at another resort), with no cabana, no character breakfast, no meal reservations of any kind, and no kids club and we had a great time. I think all the posts about how busy and crowded the resort is, can't get a pool chair, can't sign up for this and that sent me over the edge. I should just stop reading and get back to being excited.



yeah, reading all all those things was definitely stressing me out too, but i decided that escaping the doldrums of everyday life more than makes up for it.

know that we are _*all*_ very envious of your _impending_ visit! please do report back when you get a chance so that we may live vicariously through you until we get our own turn.


----------



## vikequeen

jtba said:


> yeah, reading all all those things was definitely stressing me out too, but i decided that escaping the doldrums of everyday life more than makes up for it.
> 
> know that we are _*all*_ very envious of your _impending_ visit! please do report back when you get a chance so that we may live vicariously through you until we get our own turn.


thank you for letting me vent . . I feel much better now.


----------



## twodogs

I agree that it seems crazy to have to extensively plan a beach vacation!  I messed up our character breakfast (booked it the wrong day) and now the day I want is not available. And that is not until June!  Crazy. Per my reading here, you have a decent chance of getting a character dining reservation one or so days before as a walk up. We will try this if I can't find an online cancellation. 

With regards to Aunty's, I think their system is terrible and as you said, the pre registration is not well advertised.  Another option for childcare that we are using on our Pearl Harbor day is the babysitting through Aulani. I didn't want them in the kids' club all day, so we are getting a sitter. It might be an option for you. For us to pay for one of the premium activities for our two kids was going to be about the same cost as a sitter for 4 hours. If you have more than two kids, it would actually be cheaper to get the sitter. The sitters can't take them in the pools or ocean but can take them to other things around the resort. I haven't reserved the sitter, but I'd better get on that since everything else seems crazy booked. Here is the link to babysitting: https://resorts.disney.go.com/aulani-hawaii-resort/rooms-offers/in-room-options/childcare/

Another thing to remember, there are options other than the cabanas for reserved seating that no one can book in advance. The casabellas are reserved day-of only, first come basis. So if there is a designated "pool day" for you, maybe one adult can get up early to get one of those?  Maybe a day early in the trip when you are still on mainland time and getting up early anyway due to time change?  Just an idea from someone who has never been there yet (but I've been reading a lot of great advice here! ). Also the family resort activities are also same day sign up, so no one can pre book them out from under you. It does mean an early trek to sign up, but not 0630 early, from what I've read (someone correct me that's wrong). 

Have a wonderful trip!!


----------



## Dugette

Just a note about cabanas being booked - I believe that it's 10am where they go standby if someone who had a reservation has not shown up. Go to the desk by Rainbow Reef and check for cancellations/no shows, if you are hoping for a cabana. We actually had a cabana booked, but were able to switch to the one we liked better at 10am because the other family didn't show up for it.


----------



## Mrsktbrown

vikequeen said:


> Yes, you are right. I have been to Hawaii with the family (at another resort), with no cabana, no character breakfast, no meal reservations of any kind, and no kids club and we had a great time. I think all the posts about how busy and crowded the resort is, can't get a pool chair, can't sign up for this and that sent me over the edge. I should just stop reading and get back to being excited.


I hear you! We're taking our first trip to Aulani next month with the family, and my husband strictly forbid me from planning like I planned our WDW vacation in October. That being said, I luckily checked the boards a couple weeks ago and booked before everything was full. We're spending a ton of money for the Disney Hawaii experience, and I would be frustrated to not be able to take full advantage.  Like the other posters have said though, I'm most excited to be able to take my kiddos to Hawaii and to just let them relax and be kids. I'm anxious to hear how your trip goes, and I hope you'll tell us (me) what to do and not to do. I hope you have an amazing time!


----------



## Mrsktbrown

twodogs said:


> I agree that it seems crazy to have to extensively plan a beach vacation!  I messed up our character breakfast (booked it the wrong day) and now the day I want is not available. And that is not until June!  Crazy. Per my reading here, you have a decent chance of getting a character dining reservation one or so days before as a walk up. We will try this if I can't find an online cancellation.
> 
> With regards to Aunty's, I think their system is terrible and as you said, the pre registration is not well advertised.  Another option for childcare that we are using on our Pearl Harbor day is the babysitting through Aulani. I didn't want them in the kids' club all day, so we are getting a sitter. It might be an option for you. For us to pay for one of the premium activities for our two kids was going to be about the same cost as a sitter for 4 hours. If you have more than two kids, it would actually be cheaper to get the sitter. The sitters can't take them in the pools or ocean but can take them to other things around the resort. I haven't reserved the sitter, but I'd better get on that since everything else seems crazy booked. Here is the link to babysitting: https://resorts.disney.go.com/aulani-hawaii-resort/rooms-offers/in-room-options/childcare/
> 
> Another thing to remember, there are options other than the cabanas for reserved seating that no one can book in advance. The casabellas are reserved day-of only, first come basis. So if there is a designated "pool day" for you, maybe one adult can get up early to get one of those?  Maybe a day early in the trip when you are still on mainland time and getting up early anyway due to time change?  Just an idea from someone who has never been there yet (but I've been reading a lot of great advice here! ). Also the family resort activities are also same day sign up, so no one can pre book them out from under you. It does mean an early trek to sign up, but not 0630 early, from what I've read (someone correct me that's wrong).
> 
> Have a wonderful trip!!


Man! I wish you were going before us! My husband and I want to go diving one day without the kids. I'm sure the sitters will be fantastic, but it's scary leaving a baby with a stranger. I'll definitely let you know how it goes for us, though!


----------



## twodogs

Mrsktbrown said:


> Man! I wish you were going before us! My husband and I want to go diving one day without the kids. I'm sure the sitters will be fantastic, but it's scary leaving a baby with a stranger. I'll definitely let you know how it goes for us, though!



Someone on another thread had used the sitters and had a very positive experience. I don't know the ages of their kids though. I will post my experience when we return for sure!


----------



## rnorwo1

I just registered, thank you for the head's up. We will be leaving the resort most days, so hopefully we will get one on he resort days. We aren't going to miss seeing the island to make too, but he would enjoy doing it if he can. 

Do you have to pre-register for the tour of the grounds, or can you just show up at one of the times?


----------



## Tami0220

I'm confused. I understand about the preregistration for the certain activities.  Thanks to this board I was able to get out of three. But regarding the regular Aunty's club activities, if the preregistered activities are full on a certain day, does that mean the the drop in club is full as well? How does the drop in club work?


----------



## vikequeen

Tami0220 said:


> I'm confused. I understand about the preregistration for the certain activities.  Thanks to this board I was able to get out of three. But regarding the regular Aunty's club activities, if the preregistered activities are full on a certain day, does that mean the the drop in club is full as well? How does the drop in club work?


My understanding from speaking with someone yesterday is that the drop in is separate from the activites. So you can still try to do that. But, particularly if you are going at a peak time, even the drop in can fill up.  We will be there tomorrow so I will post an update on our experience with Aunty's (and pool chairs, cabanas, and anything else that people want to know about). We will likely try to get the beach casabellas a few days, but may try to see if a cabana opens one day. We will be offsite some but planning on spending at least a few days just lounging by the pool and ocean.


----------



## vikequeen

On the plane on our way. And they just announced there is a make a wish family on board headed to aulani. That certainly puts everything in perspective. I will complain no more - I'm happy to have the privilege of taking my healthy kids on a fantastic vacation. Will try to post some updates from the trip.


----------



## sleepymouse

jtba said:


> so this is what i compiled a week ago by looking through the daily iwa:
> 
> *Aunty's Aloha Party*: 12:30 p.m. TuThSaSu, 1 p.m. W
> *Stitch's Space Goo*: 3 p.m. MTuThFSaSu,  10 a.m. W
> *Keiki Hula*: 6 p.m.   MTuThFSa
> *Coconut King and Queens of Comedy*: 7:30 p.m. MTuThFSa



I just wanted to add that Stitch's Space Goo occurs at 10 am on other days also but is not advertised in the Daily Iwa. This was noted when I received my pre-registration activities email.


----------



## Iggipolka

I just pre-registered Thursday 3/17/16 for our trip 4/11-4/18 and both my girls got all three free activities we requested and the Fish are Friends.
Keiki Hula 4/12/16 at 6pm
Coconut Comedy 4/14/16 at 7:30pm (not sure how my 3 year old will do with that one, little late and doesn't sound like much fun for a 3 year old)
Aloha Party 4/16/16 at 12:30pm

Premium Experience, Fish are Friends on Friday 4/15/16 11-2, have kids there by 10:30 and includes lunch.


----------



## planningjollyholiday

No more eruption disruption?


----------



## Rubygoose

Tami0220 said:


> I'm confused. I understand about the preregistration for the certain activities.  Thanks to this board I was able to get out of three. But regarding the regular Aunty's club activities, if the preregistered activities are full on a certain day, does that mean the the drop in club is full as well? How does the drop in club work?



The pre-registered activities are in a different room, so kids can still come in for free play if they are not registered for the structured activity. It's a good idea, though, to check the schedule for the activities even if you're not planning to have the kids attend - we dropped off the kids for free play 15 minutes before Space Goo (which they already did a few days before) and it was very busy in the waiting area and we had to wait a few minutes for them to scan their bands. We also made the mistake of picking them up one time right before an activity was going to begin, and we had to wait for several minutes before we could sign out, since the lady and the machine to sign out were very busy with sign-ins. My kids (6 and 8) were actually pretty excited to go to free time while there was an activity going on (that they already did) because they didn't have to wait for the video games to be available.


----------



## Rubygoose

Iggipolka said:


> I just pre-registered Thursday 3/17/16 for our trip 4/11-4/18 and both my girls got all three free activities we requested and the Fish are Friends.
> Keiki Hula 4/12/16 at 6pm
> Coconut Comedy 4/14/16 at 7:30pm (not sure how my 3 year old will do with that one, little late and doesn't sound like much fun for a 3 year old)
> Aloha Party 4/16/16 at 12:30pm
> 
> Premium Experience, Fish are Friends on Friday 4/15/16 11-2, have kids there by 10:30 and includes lunch.



My kids LOVED the Coconut Comedy night, but they are 6 and 8, and I don't think a 3 year old would have as much fun. From the photos, it looked like most of the kids were ages 5 and up that day. They had some joke books and each kid got to tell a joke (it could be their own, or one from the book). They also did some silly dress up and had a silly dance party.


----------



## aulanidreamer

The pre-registration process I think has been a fantastic addition. We were at Aulani in Feb of 2015 and then just were there last month again.  Pre registration helped me not have to stress out and hurry down to get in line early like the year before.  I liked getting the schedule and then planning around it. However, once we are at the resort we don't tend to leave much so that is probably easier for us than others. Hope it turns out ok for you, Aulani is so amazing!


----------



## Dazzled by Disney

Thank you for the heads up!  While I agree that it can be unfair for those who don't know about it, it will be nice to not have to wake up early for my kiddos to be able to participate in these activities. We are travelling with my sister in law and her kids, does anyone know if we could get kids in together?  If its seperate can we call and request or could one of us put in all four kids(her two and my two).

TIA!


----------



## Rubygoose

Dazzled by Disney said:


> Thank you for the heads up!  While I agree that it can be unfair for those who don't know about it, it will be nice to not have to wake up early for my kiddos to be able to participate in these activities. We are travelling with my sister in law and her kids, does anyone know if we could get kids in together?  If its seperate can we call and request or could one of us put in all four kids(her two and my two).
> 
> TIA!



You will each need to register your own kids, and on the registration form online, you can request which 3 of the 4 activities you would like. Then, they'll e-mail you with a list of the days and times that your kids are signed up. You don't get to choose, but once you get the e-mail, you can reply (or phone) and ask to change the times so that it fits your schedule and so that it's at the same time as your sister-in-laws kids. It's probably easiest to see which times your kids get and which times her kids get, and then change two kids to match the other two kids. There might even be a "notes" spot on the registration form where you can mention the last name of the other children.


----------



## Mom2disneygirls

Fo the premium events does anyone know does that also open at 90 days? We online for the free ones but my 2 kids who are kid club age want to do the chip and dale party. Hopefully my teen will be busy in teen club and husband and I can have a drink and relax. Also does anyone know what they do if they get tired (jet lagged) kids? We are east coasters trying to think it all out. Thanks


----------



## cmph

Mom2disneygirls said:


> Fo the premium events does anyone know does that also open at 90 days? We online for the free ones but my 2 kids who are kid club age want to do the chip and dale party. Hopefully my teen will be busy in teen club and husband and I can have a drink and relax. Also does anyone know what they do if they get tired (jet lagged) kids? We are east coasters trying to think it all out. Thanks


You can definitely register your kids for Aunty's premium events 90 days out. I specifically asked that myself b/c I was trying to coordinate spa appointments with Aunty's activities, and spa appointments can also be booked 90 days out. By the way, I am not aware of a teen club at Aulani. My kids aren't old enough for that yet so I didn't dig for info, but all I remember reading about is the teen spa and some teen activities each day, but no club like Aunty's for their age group.


----------



## Mom2disneygirls

cmph said:


> You can definitely register your kids for Aunty's premium events 90 days out. I specifically asked that myself b/c I was trying to coordinate spa appointments with Aunty's activities, and spa appointments can also be booked 90 days out. By the way, I am not aware of a teen club at Aulani. My kids aren't old enough for that yet so I didn't dig for info, but all I remember reading about is the teen spa and some teen activities each day, but no club like Aunty's for their age group.



Yes the teen spa is what I meant by the teen club it is thee hang out space and they run quite a few activities including at night.  Thanks


----------



## twodogs

You'll need to call to register for Chip and Dale. I would do asap as it sounds like you'll be going in July and I've heard summer is busy there. Have fun!


----------



## Mom2disneygirls

twodogs said:


> You'll need to call to register for Chip and Dale. I would do asap as it sounds like you'll be going in July and I've heard summer is busy there. Have fun!




Yep waiting till 3 pm today Eastern time today


----------



## Mom2disneygirls

So got our Surfs Up July 3rd last 2 spots. Wow it filled up quick!


----------



## crystal1313

twodogs said:


> With regards to Aunty's, I think their system is terrible and as you said, the pre registration is not well advertised.  Another option for childcare that we are using on our Pearl Harbor day is the babysitting through Aulani. I didn't want them in the kids' club all day, so we are getting a sitter. It might be an option for you. For us to pay for one of the premium activities for our two kids was going to be about the same cost as a sitter for 4 hours. If you have more than two kids, it would actually be cheaper to get the sitter. The sitters can't take them in the pools or ocean but can take them to other things around the resort. I haven't reserved the sitter, but I'd better get on that since everything else seems crazy booked. Here is the link to babysitting: https://resorts.disney.go.com/aulani-hawaii-resort/rooms-offers/in-room-options/childcare/



twodogs, have you reserved the babysitting yet?  Just curious how the process went since it is a third party.  We are going back and forth with doing the premium activities at Aunty's or just having a sitter come up to the room with our DS6 and DS8.  I am guessing with the time change and being in the pool/ocean all day, they will be tired early.  Leaning towards the sitters....


----------



## Iggipolka

Is the super long line just to drop off kids for the included free kids club stuff? I pre registered our kids and signed up for 3 free & one premium activity, but would like them to have some Aunty's time so we can have some Spouse time. 
So hoping they can get in w/o a huge wait.


----------



## Dugette

Iggipolka said:


> Is the super long line just to drop off kids for the included free kids club stuff? I pre registered our kids and signed up for 3 free & one premium activity, but would like them to have some Aunty's time so we can have some Spouse time.
> So hoping they can get in w/o a huge wait.


We never had to wait more than a few minutes to drop off. They usually have several CMs there to help and we never encountered more than a few families waiting to get in at once. It might be a tad slower if you show up at the check-in time for a scheduled activity, but otherwise not bad.


----------



## Rubygoose

Iggipolka said:


> Is the super long line just to drop off kids for the included free kids club stuff? I pre registered our kids and signed up for 3 free & one premium activity, but would like them to have some Aunty's time so we can have some Spouse time.
> So hoping they can get in w/o a huge wait.



I think the "super long line" you are hearing about is parents getting up early to get in line to register. If you've registered online and for your 3 programs, then you don't have to worry about it. Checking in for activities or free time is pretty quick - the kids tap their band and they're good to go. There was one night during our stay when we picked up the kids and we had to wait about 5 minutes to check them out because there were so many kids checking in for a scheduled activity. 

You can drop them off early for their activity and you don't have to pick them up right after - my kids told me not to come and get them because they wanted to play video games!


----------



## twodogs

I am calling to reserve the sitter tomorrow so I will post about how it goes. I had to wait to make sure we got our Pearl Harbor tickets at the right time to book the sitter, and I was just able to book them this weekend.  Hopefully a smooth process with setting up the sitter.


----------



## Mom2disneygirls

How long is the wait before you get your schedule? I know our premium because I picked it, but I booked Saturday online the other free ones and waiting for the activity assignments. Plan on waiting out week and asking if there is something on the way. Our entire family (I have all girls and poor husband needs a massage) are doing something at the spa at different times so working around it is my goal as much as possible.  Went and schedules spa services off the recommendation of the spa staff based on dropping them off and putting them in. BUT would prefer to reschedule services based on the kids activities if I can (they are in the 90 day block as well)......


----------



## sleepymouse

Mom2disneygirls said:


> How long is the wait before you get your schedule? I know our premium because I picked it, but I booked Saturday online the other free ones and waiting for the activity assignments. Plan on waiting out week and asking if there is something on the way. Our entire family (I have all girls and poor husband needs a massage) are doing something at the spa at different times so working around it is my goal as much as possible.  Went and schedules spa services off the recommendation of the spa staff based on dropping them off and putting them in. BUT would prefer to reschedule services based on the kids activities if I can (they are in the 90 day block as well)......


It took 9 days before I heard back.


----------



## twodogs

I heard back within 1-2 hours, so it varies widely. I agree with you that I would call if it's longer than a week of waiting just to be sure.


----------



## Mom2disneygirls

Got our response yesterday. Then had to make updates with spa and Aunty's (not many). I have to say speaking with both places they were so kind and helpful -- felt like I was already on vacation. Woman at Aunty's said to make sure that I let them know I was scheduled for the spa..... that not to worry about having my phone they'd make note of it and if they needed me someone would come. Can't wait!


----------



## atinkerella

We were there last September and going again this May.

Last time, I filled out the online form, and they email me back with 2 of the 3 activities I picked. Later I called to register for both paid activities, and when asked to confirm the time of the 2 free activities, I actually get to choose any of the times available and got in all 3. 

I later need to change the times to accommodate our spa reservations and there were no problems at all. Staffs were very friendly.

I was hoping the process would be the same for our trip next month and I will call in these 2 weeks.


----------



## twodogs

I called to book the sitter today through the service Aulani recommends on their site.  Had to leave a message but they called back within a few hours.  I am booking a full day (Passport to Pearl Harbor for us and my parents that day), for our trip which is about 7 weeks from now.  I was worried I was calling too early, as the Aulani site recommends booking the sitter 24 hours in advance.  On the contrary, the person at the sitter service told me they are fully booked for the next 3 weeks, so it was very good that I called early.  I have to fill out a 2 page form and fax it back.  No big deal.

She did explain that once you have used at least 4 hours of the sitter, any additional time is charged in 30 minute increments.  And if you get home earlier than planned, they only charge you for what you used (as long as it was at least 4 hours, and they charge only in 30 minute increments).  That was good to know.  They will give me the sitter's contact information when it gets closer to the date.

I will report back on the actual experience and my girls' opinions on the sitter versus Aunty's when we return.


----------



## MarbleBob

This is a great thread and super helpful!  

I signed up our youngest last week (4/2).  We are staying for 3 nights, and had the option of requesting three of the four activities (as mentioned in the OP.)  It took three days to get a response, and she was placed in one activity.  She is very happy because it was (by luck) her first choice.  I'm pleased because the time and activity will work out great for our stay.  I thought our experience with pre-registration for a shorter stay might help someone else.


----------



## crystal1313

Just signed my boys up for Aunty's!  That means 90 days for us, YAY!  Will report back on what activities they got into and how long it takes to hear back.  We are still on the fence for the paid activities.  =)


----------



## northshoremama

we're going in december....so my 90-days is still about 5 months away.  i was wondering though....if i understand all of this correctly, assuming i pre-register online and i get the sessions that i register my girls for, on the DAY OF the activity in december, i go straight to the check-in desk?  no extra paperwork?  what if the activity starts at 8:30am and there is a line out the door for registration?  i presume, i by-pass that long line since i've already pre-registered and hopefully check-in is quick and easy?

i'm interested in hearing folks' experience with checking in for an activity after online registration...


----------



## jtba

northshoremama said:


> we're going in december....so my 90-days is still about 5 months away.  i was wondering though....if i understand all of this correctly, assuming i pre-register online and i get the sessions that i register my girls for, on the DAY OF the activity in december, i go straight to the check-in desk?  no extra paperwork?  what if the activity starts at 8:30am and there is a line out the door for registration?  i presume, i by-pass that long line since i've already pre-registered and hopefully check-in is quick and easy?
> 
> i'm interested in hearing folks' experience with checking in for an activity after online registration...



well, i pre-registered then printed out the paperwork they sent me at home, but i left it up in my hotel room when i took my kids down the first day. so i ended up filling out another sheet but they did have all my info already, so it was just the bare minimum, like our name, room number, date of check-out, simple stuff like that. then we had to wait for them to enter it into the computer, then also to get the kids their bands. all in all it took about 10 minutes because there were other people too. so i would not wait until the day of your activity to do this. maybe get it done as soon as you check-in, esp. if your assigned time is early.

our first activity was at 3:00 and we were to show up at 2:30. but we were running late and got there around 2:40. there wasn't a long line. maybe 3-4 families. not too bad.


----------



## Rubygoose

northshoremama said:


> we're going in december....so my 90-days is still about 5 months away.  i was wondering though....if i understand all of this correctly, assuming i pre-register online and i get the sessions that i register my girls for, on the DAY OF the activity in december, i go straight to the check-in desk?  no extra paperwork?  what if the activity starts at 8:30am and there is a line out the door for registration?  i presume, i by-pass that long line since i've already pre-registered and hopefully check-in is quick and easy?
> 
> i'm interested in hearing folks' experience with checking in for an activity after online registration...



The activities don't start that early. They have an "open house" each morning until about 9:30 or 10 (I think) where the parents can come check out Aunty's and the little ones who are younger than 3 can come play with their parents. They also have 2 lines that are clearly marked - one says registration and the other says check-in.


----------



## Rubygoose

jtba said:


> our first activity was at 3:30 and we were to show up at 2:30. but we were running late and got there around 2:40. there wasn't a long line. maybe 3-4 families. not too bad.



Did you mean to say your activity was at 3:00 and you were to check in at 2:30? We never were asked to check in one hour prior to an activity.


----------



## ihearthawaii

If I only want to do drop in play (DH and I want to spend a few hours at the spa) do I pre-register our son online then go to check in line to drop him off?  

Sorry, I haven't had a chance to read through all the post.  This is kind of confusing, I wish the wording on their website was more detailed.


----------



## jtba

Rubygoose said:


> Did you mean to say your activity was at 3:00 and you were to check in at 2:30? We never were asked to check in one hour prior to an activity.



oops my bad. yes, show up 30-45 minutes prior to the start of activity. will edit my post above.


----------



## twodogs

ihearthawaii said:


> If I only want to do drop in play (DH and I want to spend a few hours at the spa) do I pre-register our son online then go to check in line to drop him off?
> 
> Sorry, I haven't had a chance to read through all the post.  This is kind of confusing, I wish the wording on their website was more detailed.



If you want to be sure they will get in, you should try to pre-register them for one of the free activities, and then book the spa around that. I've heard sometimes they get to capacity and drop-ins are not allowed. That would be awful to miss the spa because of that!  Once they assign the free activity dates and times, you can call Aulani to try to move them if needed. Then book your spa for when they are in the activity. Even if Aunty's is at capacity, your kids will be allowed in if they are registered for an activity. You can register for the free activities 90 days out. I recommend doing it then and booking spa right away after that so you get the times you want.  See my first post on this thread about how to do the free activity registration online. Have fun!


----------



## ihearthawaii

Thank you twodogs, that's a good idea!


----------



## Iggipolka

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]We're at Aulani right now, April 13, 2016. I did preregistration for my kids & I highly recommend doing so. Made everything so much easier.

Today, we had spa appointments & I wanted to make sure my girls got could attend the Aloha party, get lunch & attend Stitch's space goo, so I was in line outside Aunty's about 6:45am& was 12th in line. By7:30, the line was all the way down to the BBQ grills!

One tip about Spa appointments & Aunty's. We went to Aunty's the night before our Spa Day & talked to the Lead. We explained we had multiple spa appointments booked the next day and were concerned about our girls not being able to get in due to capacity. They called the spa, verified our appointments & put our girls names down on a list that would guarantee them access. I just had to bring them at 9:20am. 

I still did have to do the standing in line thing for lunch & activities, but if they were just going for free play, that wouldn't have been necessary. Very delightful not to have that stress.


----------



## crystal1313

I registered Tuesday and got a response around 10:30pm pacific time last night (Thursday). I got all the activities I wanted. I got 3 for a 7 night stay. I'm only concerned about the timing of the first one, which is at 7:30pm on our first full day of being at the resort. Hoping my boys can stay awake with the time change. It's the comedy one and I think they will enjoy that. I am so happy I can do this online.


----------



## cmph

crystal1313 said:


> I registered Tuesday and got a response around 10:30pm pacific time last night. I got all the activities I wanted. I got 3 for a 7 night stay. I'm only concerned about the timing of the first one, which is at 7:30pm on our first full day of being at the resort. Hoping my boys can stay awake with the time change. It's the comedy one and I think they will enjoy that. I am so happy I can do this online.


We had the exact same thing happen with the comedy show on our first full day (a Saturday). They must try to do that whenever possible. I thought the same thing about the time change, but we at least are only coming from PST and our kids are 7 and almost 11, not little-little. Ultimately I decided it would be a nice start to our vacation for DH and me to have a little alone time to get drinks or go to the adults-only pool. We so, so rarely consider our own wants or needs with our vacations!! And since I'm positive we aren't going to end up on the other side of Oahu b/c no way will the kids want to leave Aulani on our first full day... we're just going with it! The one thing I wasn't so thrilled with was how top-heavy the pre-reg activities are. We're staying 8 nights. (Fri through Sat). We got the comedy show Sat 7:30p, Stitch's space goo Mon 3:00p, and Aunty's Aloha party Tues 12:30p. Since this is over Memorial Day weekend and will be crowded, I figured "oh well, at least we know we have something to do" and booked our spa appts accordingly. But it's weird that they don't try to space it out somewhat over the course of your stay.


----------



## crystal1313

cmph said:


> We had the exact same thing happen with the comedy show on our first full day (a Saturday). They must try to do that whenever possible. I thought the same thing about the time change, but we at least are only coming from PST and our kids are 7 and almost 11, not little-little. Ultimately I decided it would be a nice start to our vacation for DH and me to have a little alone time to get drinks or go to the adults-only pool. We so, so rarely consider our own wants or needs with our vacations!! And since I'm positive we aren't going to end up on the other side of Oahu b/c no way will the kids want to leave Aulani on our first full day... we're just going with it! The one thing I wasn't so thrilled with was how top-heavy the pre-reg activities are. We're staying 8 nights. (Fri through Sat). We got the comedy show Sat 7:30p, Stitch's space goo Mon 3:00p, and Aunty's Aloha party Tues 12:30p. Since this is over Memorial Day weekend and will be crowded, I figured "oh well, at least we know we have something to do" and booked our spa appts accordingly. But it's weird that they don't try to space it out somewhat over the course of your stay.


Interesting!! We are staying Monday to Monday and we got Tuesday for the comedy show, Thursday for the space goo and sat for the aloha party. When I told my husband I was worried about the late time on our first full day, he mentioned a nice dinner and cocktails. Lol. So we are also thinking the same about going with it as well.


----------



## DixieDelights

I had the WORST experiences getting my kids into Aunty's.  It's an awful process. However, they will "make room" if you have a dining reservation AT aulani or at the spa.  Happened to us twice.


----------



## twodogs

DixieDelights said:


> I had the WORST experiences getting my kids into Aunty's.  It's an awful process. However, they will "make room" if you have a dining reservation AT aulani or at the spa.  Happened to us twice.



Can you elaborate on what made it so bad??  Many of us have upcoming trips and are trying to minimize the Aunty's pain by pre-registering etc.


----------



## cmph

DixieDelights said:


> I had the WORST experiences getting my kids into Aunty's.  It's an awful process. However, they will "make room" if you have a dining reservation AT aulani or at the spa.  Happened to us twice.


Was this before they started the pre-registration process at Aunty's, maybe?


----------



## DixieDelights

twodogs said:


> Can you elaborate on what made it so bad??  Many of us have upcoming trips and are trying to minimize the Aunty's pain by pre-registering etc.





cmph said:


> Was this before they started the pre-registration process at Aunty's, maybe?



This was after the pre-registration.  I did that online.  Mine were signed up for their first event our first day there.  We went that morning around 9AM and, while they said we didn't have to wait in the line that had wrapped all the way back to the lawn and grills, we still waited in the reception room for about an hour just to get their bands.  I would recommend going to get bands even if you preregistered later in the day, not first thing in the morning. 

Aunty's was often full for drop ins when we went by and there would be a sign on the door to come back later, with a handful of people just waiting in line for someone to leave so they could be the first in. 

In the mornings, people started lining up at 5:45AM to sign up for the lunches and dinners and activities that take day-of reservations. I know they got there that early because every day I asked the first person in line what time they arrived. 

Bottom line, unless you are willing to be up VERY early don't count on getting in to any special activities and don't promise them to your kids (outside of the 3 you get with a weeklong stay through preregistration).  They did allow our kids in when we had spa appointments and on site dining reservations - I had to complain but they accommodated us both times.  If you are used to the amazing kids clubs on the cruise line, you will likely be disappointed. 

I was there from April 2-9, if that helps.  Not peak season, but resort was at full capacity.

I should have added that we loved Aulani and this did not in any way deter from a wonderful trip.  My expectations were just too high!


----------



## cmph

Yeesh, 5:45, that's nuts. I don't need my kids to stay at Aunty's that badly!! We have our 3 pre-reg activities, and frankly, I doubt my kids will be all that interested in going more than that. But thanks for the post, now I will make sure to get their bands at a slow time of day the day before we need them!


----------



## Adi12982

Thanks for the tip! Did it today for our October trip. Can you pre-book the paid activities?


----------



## cmph

Adi12982 said:


> Thanks for the tip! Did it today for our October trip. Can you pre-book the paid activities?


Back in the spring, they told me yes - up to 90 days before. Same as the spa, so probably not a coincidence!


----------



## twodogs

Definitely pre-book the paid activities, as they fill up at busy times as well. Then book some spa time!!


----------



## jodybird511

Registered my son on Saturday and got an email back a few hours later, confirming the registration had been submitted.  There was nothing about schedule of requested free activities...does this come in a separate email?


----------



## cmph

jodybird511 said:


> Registered my son on Saturday and got an email back a few hours later, confirming the registration had been submitted.  There was nothing about schedule of requested free activities...does this come in a separate email?


Yes - separate email. Most of us seemed to get that a day or 2 after submitting the registration. I think some people early on waited longer for it, back when it was still a bit of a new process.


----------



## jodybird511

Thank you!


----------



## BayGirl22

I know this is an older thread, but bumping to see if any of this has changed.  We are going in November so I'm about a month away from 90 days.  Is the online process and the drop in about the same?
Thanks!


----------



## Iamaplanner

BayGirl22 said:


> I know this is an older thread, but bumping to see if any of this has changed.  We are going in November so I'm about a month away from 90 days.  Is the online process and the drop in about the same?
> Thanks!


I'm wondering the same thing.  How was your experience since you were there in Nov?


----------



## adamak

The online registration seems the same. Same form, and same activities.  I registered my kid for March's trip.  Haven't heard from them yet.


----------



## BayGirl22

Iamaplanner said:


> I'm wondering the same thing.  How was your experience since you were there in Nov?



We loved Aulani and the kids loved Aunties.  We ended up taking them there 3 times at least.  Twice for the two activities we pre-signed up for, another time while we were at the spa, and I think my son dropped in one more time.  We were there the week after Thanksgiving, and although it was not a holiday week the resort seemed close to full.  I was up early in the mornings and only once saw one mom waiting outside before opening time. It didn't make sense to wait early because they send everyone to the back door for open play and then you have to come around to the front to check in for drop off.  But I guess if there was a long line there we would have been in it.  We signed them up for meals when we dropped off.  There were a few days when mid-day a sign said it was full for drop offs. 
We did try once to sign up for another planned activity and it was full.  Otherwise the sign up process was pretty similar to what's described above.  

One thing I'll say about Annies that slightly bugged us: when the kids were there for free play they got a LOT of screen time. Both loved the video game tables and my daughter always ended up in the movie room.  I get it, Disney is a media company.  When we're on vacation we try to limit the amount of time they sit in front of screens, and most child care providers we use don't have any screen time except the occasional rainy day movie.  So if that's something that bothers you, beware.  For us it just meant it was really, really hard to pull the kids out of there because they were glued to screens.


----------



## lorenni

BayGirl22 said:


> We loved Aulani and the kids loved Aunties.  We ended up taking them there 3 times at least.  Twice for the two activities we pre-signed up for, another time while we were at the spa, and I think my son dropped in one more time.  We were there the week after Thanksgiving, and although it was not a holiday week the resort seemed close to full.  I was up early in the mornings and only once saw one mom waiting outside before opening time. It didn't make sense to wait early because they send everyone to the back door for open play and then you have to come around to the front to check in for drop off.  But I guess if there was a long line there we would have been in it.  We signed them up for meals when we dropped off.  There were a few days when mid-day a sign said it was full for drop offs.
> We did try once to sign up for another planned activity and it was full.  Otherwise the sign up process was pretty similar to what's described above.
> 
> One thing I'll say about Annies that slightly bugged us: when the kids were there for free play they got a LOT of screen time. Both loved the video game tables and my daughter always ended up in the movie room.  I get it, Disney is a media company.  When we're on vacation we try to limit the amount of time they sit in front of screens, and most child care providers we use don't have any screen time except the occasional rainy day movie.  So if that's something that bothers you, beware.  For us it just meant it was really, really hard to pull the kids out of there because they were glued to screens.



Thanks for this info. We found the kids club on our DCL Cruise last week to be the same - all DS did was play on iPads! We assume this is because we don’t have cable tv at home and we really imitnscreen time so it was a big draw for him. But it does seem like over the years they have removed actual tangible toys and replaced them with screens. 

I’m hoping the outdoor play area will appeal to DS at aulani.


----------



## futuremrsrowell

I hadn't gotten activity confirmation for our early April trip, so I emailed a few days ago.  I got a response today saying that they didn't have their April complimentary activities schedule available yet and to sign her up each morning.  Just a heads up to those expecting to be able to pre-select some activities.


----------



## lorenni

futuremrsrowell said:


> I hadn't gotten activity confirmation for our early April trip, so I emailed a few days ago.  I got a response today saying that they didn't have their April complimentary activities schedule available yet and to sign her up each morning.  Just a heads up to those expecting to be able to pre-select some activities.



Wow - that is a big change and really impacts the likelihood of us using Auntie’s. I’m not starting my days standing in line for 30+ minutes at 6:30am...that is the polar opposite of a relaxing vacation. 

Did the email indicate that this was a permanent change in procedure?


----------



## adamak

Hmm.  This is not good. I registered last week and still no email.  We're going in March.  I'll email them next month.  Signing up each morning would suck. I understand they may not want to do 3 months out.  But it should at least be a couple days out and not the day of.


----------



## futuremrsrowell

lorenni said:


> Wow - that is a big change and really impacts the likelihood of us using Auntie’s. I’m not starting my days standing in line for 30+ minutes at 6:30am...that is the polar opposite of a relaxing vacation.
> 
> Did the email indicate that this was a permanent change in procedure?





adamak said:


> Hmm.  This is not good. I registered last week and still no email.  We're going in March.  I'll email them next month.  Signing up each morning would suck. I understand they may not want to do 3 months out.  But it should at least be a couple days out and not the day of.



I responded to their email and basically asked if this meant that I would be unable to pre-register for any complimentary activities and got the following response:

"Thank you for your email and your continue interest in Aunty's Beach House. As we re-evaluate our programming offerings for Aunty's Beach House, all of our complimentary programs are unavailable."

This was followed by a list of premium experiences because I asked for a schedule.

It looks like complimentary programs may be done for.


----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

Oh no! I pre-registered my kids last week as well (for March) and have not heard back.


----------



## flav

Aunty’s complementary activities were part of our decision to stay at Aulani next summer. I hope that they will have some by then!


----------



## lorenni

flav said:


> Aunty’s complementary activities were part of our decision to stay at Aulani next summer. I hope that they will have some by then!



I will be calling Aulani tomorrow (and maybe DVC member services) to provide feedback. I also factored in Aunty’s when making our plans.


----------



## adamak

Oh nooooooooo.  I prefer to have the activities instead of the kids sitting in front of TV or play video game the whole day.


----------



## cmph

I too wonder what they would even be re-vamping. Are people complaining that the free activities haven't changed, so repeat visitors want something new? Frankly, they need to expand the facilities if they're going to be revamping it - move toward the DCL kids' clubs type of idea that has 2 separate spaces. They could have walk-ins on one side and pre-registered activities on the other. Pre-registration made it so much more pleasant, but it still wasn't as easy and seamless as DCL is in comparison.


----------



## Erino'North

We are going to Aulani (and Hawaii) in February for the first time and are super-excited. I completed the preregistration for my kids for Aunty's in the first week of January, but didn't get confirmation of that they were registered in their preferred activities (Stitches Space Goo, Aunty's Aloha Party, and the Keiki Hula) until yesterday. Perhaps they don't finalize the activity schedule until a month prior? Hope this helps.


----------



## hodad

I just got my email about pre-registration, and I'm sharing below:

Thank you for your interest in Aunty’s Beach House and taking the time to pre-register.  This is to confirm your registration has been received.  Since you already submitted your pre-registration on-line, the rest is easy.  You can purchase a commemorative Aunty’s Beach House Keiki Band upon completion of the check in process. In order to complete your online registration, please visit us at Aunty’s Beach House to verify your child’s information.

*Please note that at this time our April complimentary program schedule for Aunty’s Beach House is unavailable as we re-evaluate our programming offerings. *  Please feel free to call our reservations team at (808) 674-6943 if you are interested in booking a Premium Experience during your upcoming stay.

We invite you to stop by Aunty’s Beach House first thing in the morning to see if we have space available for the day’s program.  Children are always welcome to stop by and enjoy the magic for our Theme Day Activities, Sunday- Friday.  Theme Day Activities do not require a sign up, but are on a space available basis.  Free play is offered from 9:30a.m.-9:00p.m daily.  Be sure to pick up a Daily ‘Iwa for the most up to date offerings at Aunty’s Beach House and for families throughout the resort. We look forward to meeting you and your family.​If we get to Aulani and discover that the free activities are now premium activities, I might have to encourage my kid to drop a deuce in the pool.
​


----------



## adamak

I'm trying to understand what the new rules are.  So I pre-register online with all my child's info (sounds like 30 days out).  Once checked in, I go there to complete the registration & pick up wristband.  Kids can go in any time from 9-9 pm to roam around and play games..etc.  Am I understand this correctly? 

Theme Day activities (I assume they're like Space Goo at 3pm) don't require sign up but space limited, so what am I supposed to do? Go in the morning to put our name on wait list? Or go line up at 3 pm and hope for the best?

This can create even more chaos at the desk.


----------



## lorenni

I wonder if they have factored in the hit to the spa and restaurants? I had planned to book the spa once we knew when DS would be at Auntie’s for the non-paid events. I’m not paying for him to do a paid activity and pay for my spa service on top of that. 

And I’m not going to book a spa treatment or dining reservations if there is a risk of no space for DS at the club.


----------



## cmph

lorenni said:


> I wonder if they have factored in the hit to the spa and restaurants? I had planned to book the spa once we knew when DS would be at Auntie’s for the non-paid events. I’m not paying for him to do a paid activity and pay for my spa service on top of that.
> 
> And I’m not going to book a spa treatment or dining reservations if there is a risk of no space for DS at the club.


They'll let the kids in no matter what if you have a spa treatment scheduled. We had the (no charge) activities booked in conjunction with our spa appointments but didn't account for checking in to the spa early. I assumed it would be no big deal, but of course when we showed up - Aunty's was at capacity. They tried to turn us away at the door, but I bypassed the door person and went to the check in desk anyway. I told them about our appointments and that yes, it was both DH and me, and they actually called the spa to confirm... but they let the kids in. So they must build some wiggle room into the capacity. They weren't messing around with the confirmation part though!

I'm not sure if they'll do that for restaurants though, since that's never going to be adults-only like the spa.


----------



## cmph

adamak said:


> Kids can go in any time from 9-9 pm to roam around and play games..etc.  Am I understand this correctly?



Well... sorta. Unless they are renovating/expanding/completely altering their capacity a whole lot - they can and do hit capacity and will close to drop-ins during "open play" care time. They'll put a sign out front and station what is basically a bouncer at the door. It's not like DCL (if you've done that) where they book the ship with a max number of kids in each age group, which completely eliminates the kids club capacity issue. Aunty's is smaller than the DCL kids club spaces, too.


----------



## Iamaplanner

I submitted my online request for pre-registration on Jan 11th.  (We arrive March 1st).
They called me yesterday to go over my activities/preferences and then I received an email shortly after with the days/times my kids were registered for.
So, I 'm not sure what is going on but they are definitely still doing pre-bookings!


----------



## lorenni

Iamaplanner said:


> I submitted my online request for pre-registration on Jan 11th.  (We arrive March 1st).
> They called me yesterday to go over my activities/preferences and then I received an email shortly after with the days/times my kids were registered for.
> So, I 'm not sure what is going on but they are definitely still doing pre-bookings!



The folks who have received that email are all going April or later. You may have just gotten lucky going during the last month that they have the pre-registered activities. It sounds like if you’re going after April you can only register for paid activities in advance.


----------



## kimberwee

We are booked for Mid-March and I pre-registered, but have heard nothing.
Should I call??


----------



## SteveNZ

Does anyone have any further info about this? I just pre-registered for our trip in May and got the same response about the free activities being "reviewed"... if they're not going to be available then I'm annoyed that A) They're still advertising the activities on the website as "included in your stay" and B) The registration form asks you to select three out of the four activities you'd be interested in, which means I discussed them with my boys and they're now super excited about them... is Disney really going to have me tell them they now can't do any of them?

The first thing you do on the form is enter your check-in date... surely at that point they could save the heartache and just explain the situation right there and then.


----------



## SteveNZ

This morning, after emailing Aunty's Beach House for some clarification, I received the following email:
_
Thank you for your email and feedback. As we continually strive to enhance the Guest Experience, we are excited to offer a new and exciting program mix at Aunty's Beach House that will give your children more opportunities to participate in entertaining, fun and engaging activities during your stay. Our website is in the process of updating to reflect the changes made to our Complimentary Experiences such as Stitch's Space Goo.

All day, every day there will be something new to discover at Aunty's Beach House. One day your children may be a superhero and the next day explore the other Hawaiian Islands through immersive games, activities, arts and crafts, and no reservations required.
_​So it seems as far as complimentary / "included with your stay" experiences go, we can still expect our kids to be able to join in, but without any guarantee of if and when. This is a bit disappointing and makes it harder for grown-ups to plan. I guess we're being pushed to "if you want to plan... pay for premium experience".


----------



## adamak

I registered online back in Jan and finally got an email from them yesterday about our March trip.  My DS only got one (Hula) during our 5 day stay.  No mention about revamping the program.


----------



## SteveNZ

adamak said:


> I registered online back in Jan and finally got an email from them yesterday about our March trip.  My DS only got one (Hula) during our 5 day stay.  No mention about revamping the program.


Believe the revamp is happening after your stay


----------



## futuremrsrowell

I just got a call and an email that they have extended Stitch’s space goo and it is available on April 8th,so they booked my daughter in it.


----------



## kimberwee

I received my email yesterday and had to respond that we wouldn't be available for one of the allotted Aunties time.
I initially pre-registered back in January.

WE did get a good time for Stitch's Space Goo, which is what DD was looking forward to the most anyway


----------



## jodybird511

Any updates on Auntie's registrations?  We go end of May, so I'm interested in any responses other May travelers have gotten.


----------



## SteveNZ

jodybird511 said:


> Any updates on Auntie's registrations?  We go end of May, so I'm interested in any responses other May travelers have gotten.



Looks like the final word is that as of April 8th there will no longer be scheduled complimentary activities that guests can pre-register for. There will still be free activities but it will be first-come-first-served. The aulani website has been updated with the following note:

*PLEASE NOTE: Beginning April 8, 2018, the current experiences listed below will be replaced with daily complimentary themed activities. Be sure to check the daily Resort schedule, or Daily ‘Iwa, upon arrival at the Resort for Aunty’s Beach House activity options*


----------



## jodybird511

Thank you!  Last time we were there, the resort was very, VERY busy, as it was the 10 days after Christmas, and we still never had any problems with our son getting in for "drop-in" time.  Honestly, it's kind of nice to not have to schedule around our kids' activities, so I can't say I'm terribly disappointed.


----------



## AZMermaid

Interesting. So is this just drop in play? Or are there still classes but back to the old way of signing up each day by lining up at like 7AM. That's the way we did it in June 2015. Good thing we did too, cuz half the days there we saw the "orange sign of doom" meaning no drop ins. But... I also wonder if they don't "hold spots" in the capacity for class kids, maybe getting everyone in is generally not an issue.


----------



## flav

Anybody there now that could confirm how it is going with Aunty’s Beach House Activities?


----------



## BrandoMom

We were just there. They basically got rid of the free activities and replaced them with theme days where they have crafts, etc centered around the day’s theme. My kids were looking forward to Stitch’s space goo again so they were a little disappointed. On the plus side, they said they haven’t been reaching capacity under the new system.


----------



## heaven2dc

SteveNZ said:


> Does anyone have any further info about this? I just pre-registered for our trip in May and got the same response about the free activities being "reviewed"... if they're not going to be available then I'm annoyed that A) They're still advertising the activities on the website as "included in your stay" and B) The registration form asks you to select three out of the four activities you'd be interested in, which means I discussed them with my boys and they're now super excited about them... is Disney really going to have me tell them they now can't do any of them?
> 
> The first thing you do on the form is enter your check-in date... surely at that point they could save the heartache and just explain the situation right there and then.



On the website, there is a disclaimer saying "
*PLEASE NOTE: Beginning April 8, 2018, the current experiences listed below will be replaced with daily complimentary themed activities. Be sure to check the daily Resort schedule, or Daily ‘Iwa, upon arrival at the Resort for Aunty’s Beach House activity options."*

It sounds like the registration form wasn't updated when you pre-registered regarding selecting three out of the four activites (complimentary experiences) because during your visit there are just daily complimentary activities.


----------



## SteveNZ

BrandoMom said:


> We were just there. They basically got rid of the free activities and replaced them with theme days where they have crafts, etc centered around the day’s theme. My kids were looking forward to Stitch’s space goo again so they were a little disappointed. On the plus side, they said they haven’t been reaching capacity under the new system.



So can you just drop in and drop off your kids without having to book or whatever?


----------



## BrandoMom

SteveNZ said:


> So can you just drop in and drop off your kids without having to book or whatever?



Yes, basically. They still have the activities that cost an extra fee, but other than those you can just drop off and pick up whenever.


----------



## SteveNZ

BrandoMom said:


> Yes, basically. They still have the activities that cost an extra fee, but other than those you can just drop off and pick up whenever.



Thanks, we just concluded our stay there. Aunty’s was the thing giving me the most anxiety leading up to the stay, but it turned out to be so super simple and easy and the people working there were just so lovely our kids would have gladly spent the entire vacay there I’m sure.


----------



## Captain Canada

Was Aunty’s ever full with this new system? We’re you still able to pre-register? We’re there long lines to register or drop off?


----------



## SteveNZ

Captain Canada said:


> Was Aunty’s ever full with this new system? We’re you still able to pre-register? We’re there long lines to register or drop off?



No queues or lines when we were there, or any issues with getting them in.


----------



## 94bruin

What times did you drop off? Any issue dropping off after lunch?


----------



## SteveNZ

94bruin said:


> What times did you drop off? Any issue dropping off after lunch?



Yup after lunch twice, was never a problem.


----------



## mhingher

Thanks for the tip - but how did you get to choose free activities? I filled out the form and they emailed me a copy of the registration, but there’s no form allowing me to sign them up for anything. We’re staying 6 nights in August.


----------



## lorenni

mhingher said:


> Thanks for the tip - but how did you get to choose free activities? I filled out the form and they emailed me a copy of the registration, but there’s no form allowing me to sign them up for anything. We’re staying 6 nights in August.



There are No more free activity sign ups. You can drop off whenever they have space and your child may or may not be involved in an activity or may just free play. 

There are still paid activities. Our son did the surfs up party and really enjoyed it.


----------



## mhingher

lorenni said:


> There are No more free activity sign ups. You can drop off whenever they have space and your child may or may not be involved in an activity or may just free play.
> 
> There are still paid activities. Our son did the surfs up party and really enjoyed it.


Got it, thanks! How old is your son? My girls will be 11 & 8.


----------



## lorenni

mhingher said:


> Got it, thanks! How old is your son? My girls will be 11 & 8.



He’s almost 7. Every time I went in to pick him up I would say ages were maybe 9 and under. Not a lot of older kids. But also not many very young kids either. 

There are some specially scheduled “tween” type events for older kids in the early evenings but honestly I paid no attention to those.


----------

